# Are Fenix Flashlights Really That good



## radiotecha1234 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a mini mag light and it lights stuff up. I see this Fenix brand all over the place and wonder what the big deal is?


----------



## Trev (Apr 2, 2012)

There bright.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes. They are good. Yes. They give more light than an Maglite. Yes, IMO, you should buy one


----------



## luvbelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Keep asking that question and keep looking around this place. You'll not only find out you'll end up spending some coin.....trust me. Fenix is a very good light but there are tons of quality lights available so look around and do your research, think about how you will use the light, what your willing and able to spend, and then.......well, you'll see. You'll end up starting a collection.


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel they are a very good flashlight and a great price point [just compare price to somthing like "Olight", also a very good product I think]. The lumens for dollars makes them very attractive indeed. Also, for a Chinese made light, the build quality seems to be very sound. I have several and not one complaint to offer. I don't think you can go wrong with one of them. Just compare the lumins something like the TK35 or TK21 U2 put out, and these are ANSI ratings, to some others. And then look at the price. Very reasonable.
My buddy who got me into this hobby [curse him!] has Maglites. Ask him now and he will say "Mag WHO??' Really.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 2, 2012)

radiotecha1234 said:


> I have a mini mag light and it lights stuff up. I see this Fenix brand all over the place and wonder what the big deal is?



Yes they are good.


----------



## mrlysle (Apr 2, 2012)

Radiotecha1234, let me start by saying, :welcome: One of the best things you could do for yourself (besides reading all the great advice you'll get here!), is to figure out exactly what you want a flashlight for. There's just tons of good lights out there right now, and more new manufacturers getting into the game every day. Competition! Yea, that's a good thing in this hobby. If it's not a hobby for you yet, chances are it soon will be!  Once you know your needs, and your budget, get to know this site well, and learn to use the search function up the page and to your left there, under the CPF banner. Keep the "CPF only" box checked, and start looking. Notice there are several "sub" forums, dedicated to specific things like batteries and chargers, incans, and more specifically for you, "flashlight reviews". There's probably more info on this site than you'll ever need, but it's invaluable when your looking for your first "higher end" light. As the others who answered here do, I have several Fenix lights, and they're all great value for your dollar. Are there even better lights out there? You betcha! But you gotta start somewhere and Fenix lights are as good a place as any. Lots of nice models. Good luck in your search! Hang on to your wallet! lol


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fenix flashlights are good. I have quite a few of them.

But as others said, do your research as you'll find other good brands out there that may work better for your needs. I myself am finding that certain Fenix lights that I bought, are now actually getting replaced by some other lights that I'm now picking up because they're just working out better for my needs.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 2, 2012)

Whiz down to the nearest DIY and buy a light off the shelf for a few $.I have spent loads on Fenix and other makes and at the end of the day you get light out of a tube.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 2, 2012)

OP
Ummm nope not really lol.
Just my opinion, like my asshole, I got one too.


----------



## TadpolePilot (Apr 2, 2012)

Fenix makes good lights from China. $52.00
Shadow Pro see comment above. $62.00
SolarForce L- 2 - P Great light. $42.00
Shop the e-bay sellers Hong Kong.


----------



## 380long (Apr 2, 2012)

I stayed away from lights like Fenix (Chinese made) until about 6 months ago...bought only USA made flashlights like Surefire (overpriced but good), Streamlight, etc. MAN WAS I MISSING OUT! Better lumen output, better prices and the quality from what I have purchased has been outstanding (Sunwayman, Jetbean, Fenix, 4Sevens). This darn forum has cost me Sooooooo much money but I love coming to read what's new and what everyone is buying! Flashlights are a serious addiction, once you start it's hard to stop. So stop reading and start buying radiotecha1234 so I can see what you buy to get ideas for myself!


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 2, 2012)

mrlysle said:


> Radiotecha1234, let me start by saying, :welcome: One of the best things you could do for yourself (besides reading all the great advice you'll get here!), is to figure out exactly what you want a flashlight for. There's just tons of good lights out there right now, and more new manufacturers getting into the game every day.
> 
> Competition! Yea, that's a good thing in this hobby. If it's not a hobby for you yet, chances are it soon will be!  Once you know your needs, and your budget, get to know this site well, and learn to use the search function up the page and to your left there, under the CPF banner. Keep the "CPF only" box checked, and start looking.
> 
> ...



Read this post carefully, it has a LOT of what you need to know.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 2, 2012)

radiotecha1234 said:


> Join Date Mar 2007 Posts 1
> I have a mini mag light and it lights stuff up. I see this Fenix brand all over the place and wonder what the big deal is?



5 years lurking and you have to ask ?


----------



## Adrenaline_6 (Apr 2, 2012)

Like mentioned above...you have everything you need to make a good decision for a light on this forum, but like others have mentioned, once you take the "red pill" and go down this rabbit hole there is no turning back.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 2, 2012)

haha! I'm loving your posts guys! I can SO relate!


----------



## deth1313 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think they are. I have quite a few from several companies (Fenix, Surefire, Streamlight, Olight, Dorcy, Maglite) and I think Fenix are the best bang for the buck. They make good quality lights at a reasonable price, the TK15 being my favorite for now.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

i am very new to the flashlight hobby and from what i have seen they seem like good quality flashlights with a pretty good price tag too. My friend was doing a show and tell with his TK45 and TK70 and i was very impressed. He gave me a LD10 as gift and i love it. now i have a TK41 coming my way. for 130 dollars you get 800 lumens with low modes and good run times. That is what sold me as well. The quality of the build feels good.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you notice, there are only few posts of users having issues with Fenix flashlights. Thinking back, the biggest was just about the "tint lottery" when the TK35 was new.


----------



## Ezeriel (Apr 2, 2012)

Yup, tint lottery.. it's the only real downside people have had.

I know people have their favorite companies, and they love to brush Fenix aside every chance they get,
but Fenix has consistently made quality lights for long time. They have to be a top contender for best
flashlight company. In my opinion they have been one step behind Surefire for quality for like.. 4 years?


There are other companies out there that make better quality lights, but they aren't as accessible as Fenix is.
Hell, they have even started to sell 'em at walmart. 

I've carried a LD20 Q5 in my pocket when I go on patrol, 30 miles of walking a week, 52 weeks a year,
for three years. That's 4680 miles, and the light still works as well today as it did the first time I fired it up.

...and I have brighter lights too, but none seem to be able to replace it.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, its a good thing that our lights are going mainsteam. For one, the prices will get more competitive and of course the quality has to remain good or else fail in the mass market. 

But I hope they never stop making specialty lights for us flashaholics, coz we'll always be a "step ahead" of the mass market.


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 3, 2012)

radiotecha1234 :welcome:

Fenix came up with the first 1AA 1 watt flashlight way back in '05. They have a lot of time to get the bugs out. Most of the 1AA 1 watt/3 watt lights sold on fleabay/DX/KD are copies of their L1P. Down to the unnecessary flats in the middle.
Fenix also listened to their original US dealer so their lights tend to be suited to North American usage. A guy that goes by the avatar 4sevens.

Many of the other companies are relatively new. We do not know how well they will stand up over time. Or if they have a good design in the first place. A reviewer would test a light for a week then go to another light the next. They don't keep track of reliability the way Consumer's Union or Consumer's Reports keep track of car repairs over a 5 year period.

An example of why us grumpy old men do not stray from Surefire or Fenix is the story of Jetbeam.
Jetbeam is now a respected company but it was not always that way. Fenix had a twisty called the Civictor V1. It is cheaper than the L1P (no click switch, got all the LEDs that was rejected by the L1P QC). Jetbeam came up with a Civictor clone but had a Cree XRE (80 lumens) instead of a Luxeon (30 lumens). It also had 3 levels instead of the 1 of the Civictor. CPF went Ga-Ga over the Jetbeam CLE. Then the reports of problems came. As almost all the initial purchases came from 2 group buys we knew roughly how many were in the hands of members. Someone added up all the problems and came up with a failure rate of 40%!!!
Jetbeam promised to do better but their follow up model was no better. Finally desperate to stay in the US market Jetbeam announced they had started a QC department (they don't have one before???) and a 3rd party QC company will also retest all products before they will be shipped. With the double QC Jetbeam finally got their QC problems under control. Now they are one of the respected companies.
But us old guard remember the bad times and won't go near Jetbeam with a 10 foot pole.

Not all companies stay consistent. One of the better L1P clones was MTE. Much recommended for people who can not afford a real L1P. A year after they became favourites a few reports surfaced that the latest batch was not working properly. Uh-oh. MTE tried to set up North American distribution a few years later but no one will bite.

The real old guard stayed with their Surefires. Less old guard stayed with Fenix or followed 4sevens. We have more lights than we need already. Don't need a Fenix XML and a 4sevens XML and an Olight XML and a Sunwayled XML and a Jetbeam XML and an Eagletac XML and ... and ... Anyways is an XML that much brighter than a P7 - brighter but not by that much. (My best thrower is only 50 lumens but it has a 4 inch reflector.)

-----

BTW Mag has just released the MiniMag Pro and Pro+. 226 and 245 lumens compared to the 16-20 lumens of the old incan MiniMag. $26-$29.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?333051-New-Mini-Maglite-Pro-LED-Flashlight
By comparison a Fenix E21 is 150 lumens for $38.
So don't give up on the MiniMag especially if you are used to using one.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jetbeam is indeed catching up, when they got bigger, the had a 500 employee factory assembly line. Now due to the big north american demand for their lights, they opened up another factory with as many employees. How's that for expansion? 

When asked which flashlight was selling like hotcakes, they said it was the TM11. Cool factoid, right?


----------



## somnambulated (Apr 3, 2012)

mcnair55 said:


> Whiz down to the nearest DIY and buy a light off the shelf for a few $.I have spent loads on Fenix and other makes and at the end of the day you get light out of a tube.



Except that in the above example, it's blue-tinted dim light out of a poor quality tube that breaks easily, compared to an attractive tube with a warranty and great quality light.

Why buy quality meat and grill up a burger at home, when you could go down to McDonalds and get a piece of meat between two buns?

Or better yet, if you check the dumpster behind McDonalds, you can get the same burger for FREE!


----------



## WDG (Apr 3, 2012)

I've EDC'd a Fenix L1D CE since 2007, and it's been a workhorse. The biggest problem with this light is that it can be a bit slippery when I have either very wet or very dry hands. AFAIK, this was corrected with the LD10.

I started searching for a good LED light when I realized they'd reached the point that a 1xAA LED could realistically replace my beat-up 2xCR123 Streamlight Scorpion (which had replaced my MiniMag as an EDC years before.) The Fenix is the one I settled on, and I've never been disappointed with that decision. There are a lot of really good options today, some of which are listed in the posts above. 

As for your MiniMag, I'm assuming you're using a standard incandescent AA MiniMag? If so, the first thing you might want to try is to put a TerraLux TLE-5EX drop-in in it and prepare to be amazed. I've put LED drop-ins in all my MiniMags, and keep them around the house and in vehicles. The upgrade has kept them useful, else I would probably have stuck them away in a box. The Fenix is really the light I grab first, though. It's that versatile.


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice to see so many Fenix supporters. Now I know I jumped into this with a good brand of product.


----------



## CTR (Apr 3, 2012)

Fenix do make very good lights, I bought one as a present for someone once and the quality was quite good. Although as someone said, there's many other brands to consider now that are just as good. However in my opinion Fenix make some of the ugliest lights I've ever seen. When it comes to designing the appearance, it's like they couldn't be bothered. 

I do like a torch to look good and know that the manufacturer has put effort into designing the aesthetics. I know it doesn't have to be good looking to be a good torch, but just my personal preference. So, to that end I can't see myself owning a Fenix until they start designing better looking ones.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 3, 2012)

Strange loaded title.

Did anyone say they were "that good" ?


----------



## sawlight (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got a Fenix EO1 in my pocket as I type this, been there for around four years now, still on the same lithium battery I put in it then. I never had a Solitare last more than a month! Every time I'd grab it the battery was dead or I had to tap it on the side to get it to make contact.
I carried minimags for years. LOVED them, kept a 2AAA in my pocket when I worked as a mechanic. But I always had four spare bulbs in my tool box next to a box of batteries. But I got tired of tapping them on the workbench to get them to work, bulbs burning out all the time and the flickering when they did work. I've tried all the drop-ins for them, they helped some but most were a pretty nasty tint with rings in the beam etc. they are also rather pricey!
I also have an E21 in my bug out bag, that's how good I think their quality is! I'm going to change out the emmiter in a few days, not because there is anything wrong with it, but I wanted a warm version and couldn't find one, so I'm going to make my own! I've become an LED snob, I've gotten spoiled with high CRI lights.
The first "real" light I bought was a Surefire L1, I wasn't sure about spending that much money on it, but reading everyone on here rave about it I bit the bullet. I was hooked after that! Like others have said, once you go down the rabbit hole you don't come back! Once you buy a "real" flashlight, Surefire, Streamlight, Fenix, etc., you'll wonder why you waited so long using those mags!


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 3, 2012)

Funny because I like the Fenix look but not some of the others out there. All in ones own taste I guess.


----------



## edpmis02 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have three LD01s. They are well built and no real mode skipping. (My Stainless steel on my keychain feels is a tank). I have a L2D that works great, but just feels odd while holding it. Maybe it is the wider ends and slender body and feels slippery and off balance when being held? I also have three MiniMag LEDs. (Prices paid were between $5-$25) that have better hand feel, but are electronically less sophisticated. 

Another thing to consider.. Mags start on high, Fenix and 4Sevens start on low (unless you tighten the bezel for turbo which can be 200+). I get a little tired of having to ramp up through several levels to get a daily use mid level.


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 3, 2012)

I would say they are.My experience comes from ld10,ld20,l2d,tk10,tk40,tk20,ld01 and e01 no problems whatsoever


----------



## StriderSMF (Apr 3, 2012)

yes there awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract (Apr 3, 2012)

With just about 20 Fenix flashlights I can say they're very good. Never had a single issue. Well, I might have needed to clean the threads on my L2D to get it going once...


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 3, 2012)

From my experience of reading through various specifications and reviews, Fenix seem to build a good quality, value-for-money torch. Not only that, they have some of the best runtimes available (usually) for the light that they output and now they also use ANSI figures which is always a win!

I have a few Fenix torches and have given some away as gifts, never a problem and would happily suggest/buy a Fenix again!


----------



## cland72 (Apr 3, 2012)

They are bright, they have lots of useful modes, but I experienced trouble with 3/5 I purchased so I don't believe them to be very reliable.

Problems:
LD10 buzzed on medium & high modes
LD20 quit working after a 3 foot drop onto concrete, then would work errantly for the next year. Finally stopped working altogether, I found the LED circuit board had come loose (outside of warranty period, of course)
E21 would work intermittently, even on a pair of beloved Eneloops

No problems:
P1D (still carry it in my pocket to this day - owned for 2 years)
TK10 (sold it after 2 years of ownership)

I don't know if the problems being isolated to AA models is indicative or mere coincidence.


----------



## gravelrash (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a TK35 and I lost the tint lottery, but I have not had any problems other than that. All this talk about Fenix makes me want to try some of their other lights...


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I said it once before somewhere. 

Anyone suffering from any sort of tint problem, please send them to me. I will even pay the shipping.
My TK35 might be a tiny bit green-ish on low, but hey, I just crank it up and marvel at all those lumens.
I'll take all your green torches.


----------



## stoli67 (Apr 3, 2012)

There was a time last year when I had one or more of every model Fenix made!

I have never had an issue with any of them.

Are there better lights out there... Yes for a lot more!

They are great lights at their price point.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a couple of Fenix lights that has worked without problems.
When I look at them and handle them they give me the impression if being very well done.

And for 15 min ago I took my LD10 ot of the washing machine after a 2 hour wash!
It was absolutely dry inside and works as it should.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 3, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> Nice to see so many Fenix supporters. Now I know I jumped into this with a good brand of product.



That's right! Every flashaholic knows that their collection is not complete without at least one single Fenix light! 

In my case, two (E21 and TK35). Soon to be three: PD32.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 3, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> Nice to see so many Fenix supporters. Now I know I jumped into this with a good brand of product.



That's right! Every flashaholic knows that their collection is not complete without at least one single Fenix light! 

In my case, two (E21 and TK35). Soon to be three: PD32.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 4, 2012)

gravelrash said:


> I have a TK35 and I lost the tint lottery, but I have not had any problems other than that. All this talk about Fenix makes me want to try some of their other lights...



Yeah i lost the tint lottery too, i got a greenish one instead of a cool white T6. Oh well, the greenish only comes out in the lower mode. At least its not as green as the S2 from the Quark series. haha...

By all means try more of their lights. Check out the PD32, the TK21 (baby Tk35 hehe), and even the bigger TK70, the TK41 thrower and more and more.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 4, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> I think I said it once before somewhere.
> 
> Anyone suffering from any sort of tint problem, please send them to me. I will even pay the shipping.
> My TK35 might be a tiny bit green-ish on low, but hey, I just crank it up and marvel at all those lumens.
> I'll take all your green torches.



You serious? How much will you buy 'em? PM me for details.


----------



## my#1hobby (Apr 4, 2012)

Fenix is great in my book! I own the E01, E05, LD10, TK35, TK40, TK45, TK60, and the TK70. No problems here!


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Roadkill1109, I said send me your tinted torches and I'll pay the shipping cost.....only the shipping cost:]
I figured people dislike the green so much I would be willing to take them off their hands.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 4, 2012)

I remember seeing a youtube video a few years ago where some guys took a Fenix TK1 and ran over it with a large truck a few times, froze it in a block of ice, dropped it in boiling water, threw it on a lit barbecue pit and it still worked. The final destructive test came when they put it in a hydraulic press. Since the head of the light is the larges part the press then that is the part that the press ended up pressing. But look at the thickness of the walls of the head. At 17,000 pounds of pressure the head began to deform and the front lens blew out but the light stayed on. The pressure continued to climb at at 21,000 pounds of pressure the light finally went out. Does Fenix make good lights? Yes.


----------



## chuckg (Apr 4, 2012)

I have to give my 2 cents here.. My old nightstand light was a 2D LED Mag which I *thought* was nice and bright. I bought a Fenix PD32 because I wanted something a little smaller that would run on a 18650 (rechargeable battery). When it arrived, I was surprised with how small the overall size was - and then I turned it on. WHOA! The PD32 has 4 brightness settings and, get this: the Fenix on LOW was about the same brightness as the 2D Mag. The other three levels completely blew the Mag away. Totally worth $55. 



radiotecha1234 said:


> I have a mini mag light and it lights stuff up. I see this Fenix brand all over the place and wonder what the big deal is?


----------



## sidoe (Apr 4, 2012)

I just picked up my first one its a simple E21 model for 31 bucs shipped Its a very well made light.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 4, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> Hey Roadkill1109, I said send me your tinted torches and I'll pay the shipping cost.....only the shipping cost:]
> I figured people dislike the green so much I would be willing to take them off their hands.



haha! no sale then  hehe i'm happy even if its green in the lower modes.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 4, 2012)

chuckg said:


> I have to give my 2 cents here.. My old nightstand light was a 2D LED Mag which I *thought* was nice and bright. I bought a Fenix PD32 because I wanted something a little smaller that would run on a 18650 (rechargeable battery). When it arrived, I was surprised with how small the overall size was - and then I turned it on. WHOA! The PD32 has 4 brightness settings and, get this: the Fenix on LOW was about the same brightness as the 2D Mag. The other three levels completely blew the Mag away. Totally worth $55.



Congrats on your PD32!  Makes me want to order one now! 

Runtimes must be excellent due to the smaller R5 led.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tim B said:


> I remember seeing a youtube video a few years ago where some guys took a Fenix TK1 and ran over it with a large truck a few times, froze it in a block of ice, dropped it in boiling water, threw it on a lit barbecue pit and it still worked. The final destructive test came when they put it in a hydraulic press. Since the head of the light is the larges part the press then that is the part that the press ended up pressing. But look at the thickness of the walls of the head. At 17,000 pounds of pressure the head began to deform and the front lens blew out but the light stayed on. The pressure continued to climb at at 21,000 pounds of pressure the light finally went out. Does Fenix make good lights? Yes.



Fenix made "a" good light, the T1. Unfortunately that kind of reliability hasn't transferred over to all of their models (at least in my experience).


----------



## cland72 (Apr 4, 2012)

Double tap


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a PD30 that someone lost...stuck in a working kitchen stove for 2 years
then re-discovered it and sent it to me to fix/dump/whatever...they were done with it

still works great after many bake and cake and pie and whatever went through that stove for 2 years
it was a mess when I first got it, batteries burnt and solidified in the barrel

so..yeah...*r-e-l-i-a-b-l-e* and I would want a Fenix if I ever_* really depend on a light*_, like my next mission to space
or deserted island


----------



## Cataract (Apr 4, 2012)

NICE ONE 127.0.0.1!!!! THAT's extreme testing. The light doesn't look like it suffered at all. 

I do have a question however: how in the world did they loose a flashlight inside an _oven_ of all places????????????????


----------



## budynabuick (Apr 4, 2012)

Cataract said:


> NICE ONE 127.0.0.1!!!! THAT's extreme testing. The light doesn't look like it suffered at all.
> 
> I do have a question however: how in the world did they loose a flashlight inside an _oven_ of all places????????????????




+1 Yea, i lost a chicken in the oven for a couple years...........but a flashlight? 

Keith


----------



## chuckg (Apr 4, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Congrats on your PD32!  Makes me want to order one now!
> 
> Runtimes must be excellent due to the smaller R5 led.



I use it all of the time and haven't had to recharge the (AW 2900 18650) battery yet. I should probably do an actual run-time test.


----------



## Dubois (Apr 4, 2012)

Last Christmas I decided to buy a friend a light. He lives on a boat, so I thought a new, small light might be appreciated. I looked on Amazon, thinking that the Led Lenser was the bees knees. One review pointed me to Fenix, so I thought, yeah, that looks OK. I got a gift set E05 & LD10. Friend was very happy. He has (had) Maglites, but was finding them too heavy. He was blown away by even the E05, and was very happy. I wasn't. So I bought myself a LD20, which was great. Then a keychain gift set (LD01 for me, E01 for my wife). Then a Jetbeam PA40 (neutral), then a SC600W, then a Spark ST460NW .... It's a disease!


----------



## my#1hobby (Apr 4, 2012)

Cataract said:


> NICE ONE 127.0.0.1!!!! THAT's extreme testing. The light doesn't look like it suffered at all.
> 
> I do have a question however: how in the world did they loose a flashlight inside an _oven_ of all places????????????????


I think it was dropped into a pellet stove, not a stove for cooking. I remember the thread on it.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dubois said:


> (...) So I bought myself a LD20, which was great. Then a keychain gift set (LD01 for me, E01 for my wife). Then a Jetbeam PA40 (neutral), then a SC600W, then a Spark ST460NW .... *It's a disease!*


I'm laughing out loud! :twothumbs
Unfortunately I have to agree! In January I decided to buy one 2AA and one 1AA flashlights to replace my old Nitecore and ended up bying 3 x 2AA, 3x1AA and 2xCR123...
3 of them Fenix lights and I have to agree: they are awesome!


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 5, 2012)

The OP is a person of few works. I had no bad issues with Fenix so one often gets tossed into the backpack.


----------



## loquutis79 (Apr 5, 2012)

chuckq, I have to agree with you on the PD32. Of the 5 Fenix lights I own that one is sort of my favorite. The TK35 is a huge chunk of beam but the flashlight is way to big for EDC, very fun to play with though. And a planned night time walk is great for its use. The TK21 is also a very, very bright light. And almost the perfect EDC if not for the slightly large head/reflector. My LD12 is very nice but lacks that kick I get from an 18650, have to run it on the higher modes most of the time. The E01, well it just hangs around on my keychain waiting for the right moment.
But the LD32...well I find it to be just right! Small enough to pass as an EDC but tossing out plenty of lumens. I have come to like the single diameter along the whole lenght of the light. Now to find a single 18650 with that shape that puts out 900 lumens!!!! :]


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 5, 2012)

Good but not stunning lights in my view. I have a TrustFire X6 which has beautiful metalwork and the beam of which I like. And I have a SureFire UB3T Invictus which is probably the most advanced light currently available.


----------



## Cataract (Apr 5, 2012)

my#1hobby said:


> I think it was dropped into a pellet stove, not a stove for cooking. I remember the thread on it.



Makes more sense. I was imagining some guy getting the turkey from the oven, flashlight between the teeth or something like that.

Is it the main heating system or just a backup? That would be an even worse test; No one cooks 40 times a day all week. :duh2:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah I made a mistake. it was a pellet stove.

lost light
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-flashlight&p=3586843&highlight=#post3586843

found light
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ed-50-times.&p=3876027&highlight=#post3876027

now my always-carry light in my 4runner woods-buggy armrest cubby


----------



## fannin (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah fenix the best build quality of all chinese lights i've tried, they the best chinese lights


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 13, 2012)

All lights except one headlamp Fenix makes are IPX-8 waterproof. They are rated down to 10 feet waterdepth. I like that extra piece of mind especially when camping I have no worries about them getting rained on and malfunctioning. I have taken all my fenix lights underwater snorkeling before so I can vouch for that. Someone actually took their TK35 down to 90 feet while scubadiving, just to try it! The TK35 has got to be the best compact bright light they make or I have seen.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 13, 2012)

fannin said:


> yeah fenix the best build quality of all chinese lights i've tried, they the best chinese lights



"The best chinese light"... I can't think of a comment that encompasses the appropriate combination of sarcasm, disgust, humor, and ridicule. :nana:


----------



## vali (Apr 13, 2012)

cland72 said:


> "The best chinese light"... I can't think of a comment that encompasses the appropriate combination of sarcasm, disgust, humor, and ridicule. :nana:



:shakehead


----------



## boscos (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry for cracking open an old thread but I just wanted to add - Fenix states that it is better to purchase a light from a local distributor for warranty purpose. If I buy a light from a US distributor and say move to the UK, the UK distributor will not honor my warranty request, should one arise. I will either need to ship the light back to the US or to the main China service center.

While the light is really good I think ease of warranty plays a much important role in the purchase. I have had an Inova and the light went off and these guys shipped me a replacement light (international shipping included!) without me having to send in my old dead one.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2019)

:welcome:

Honestly, when a topic is this old (7 years), the moderators and Admins. don't mind one bit if you start a brand new topic about the same subject matter. Especially since Fenix has updated its offerings over those years with brand new models that didn't exist in 2012.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 3, 2019)

WAITTT a MINUTE ! ! !


You mean Fenix is STILL AROUND ? ? ?

:thinking:






(Jusssst Kidding . . . . )


I have Plenty of Fenix flashlights !

And I've always felt the TRUE reason they became
* So Successful *
was due to the WONDERFUL support offered
by David Chow / 47's ! ! !

Not just a Dealer,
but the Exclusive North American DISTRIBUTOR !

Thank you for *EVERYTHING*, David Chow !

:twothumbs:thanks:


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2019)

The E01,E05 and E12 have been good to me.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 3, 2019)

Same here !

Have several copies of EACH of those three !

They've all served me very well !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## harro (Oct 3, 2019)

I have the set of TK75's and probably 10 other assorted Fenix. A ratty old TK10Q5 was my first ever high performance led flashlight ( if you don't count the dabbling with a couple of LL's ), its scratched and knocked about and to this day, it keeps coming back for more!!! I think it was 2008 I bought it. A lot of people like 'em, and probably with good reason. I've never had a failure with any of mine, not to say it couldn't happen though. CONSISTANT, is a word that springs to mind.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 4, 2019)

I have one..and one only...the Fenix E01. I felt I should start and end with their best.

Back when LED flashlight made their debut, Fenix made a name for themselves that is still quite good. Fast forward 20 years and I think that the market is such these days that there are other companies that have offered comparable products for less money.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Oct 4, 2019)

I've had around 120 flashlights, a lot are now faulty but Fenix isn't a brand that's failed on me yet.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Oct 5, 2019)

Love the LD41, I need to get the newer version. Nitecore is another brand I like. The EA81 and EA42 have light indicators on the switch so you can find them in the dark and good for power level checking.


----------



## Sos24 (Oct 5, 2019)

When I Navy shipboard duty I carried a Fenix light PD20. It endured a lot and is still working.
- being drenched, including in salt water
- dropped on steel decks, including bouncing down a ladder
- temperature extremes, including sub zero walk-in freezers and steam engineering spaces
These weren’t just once for testing, but happened on at least a few occasions. Maybe I was lucky, but to me that speaks quality.

I also have used and currently have PD25, LD12 and E05 that I really like.

There are lots of other brands that have similar lights and quality that you may also want to check out, but I don’t think you would go wrong getting a Fenix.


----------



## syga (Oct 6, 2019)

I own 2 Fenix lights. Both work great.
But, one thing I don't like is, lenses are not replaceable if damaged ( I may be wrong on this, so maybe someone can correct me)


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 6, 2019)

Fenix has always been one of my favorite brands. I've purchased a lot of their lights.......probably around 20 or more different models. Though I think I only own 9 models right now. More than half of those are obsolete, but I like them a lot so hanging on to them. For the most part they have had good regulated drivers. The tints of the CW are just so-so. I lost my good discount, coupled with not really liking some of the new releases and I haven't purchased a Fenix light in over a year or two. The last one was when they released the PD32,2016 model.

Since they haven't come out with stuff that I consider better than what I already have, there just hasn't been the desire. For example:

E15 (discontinued but keeping the one I have)
CL25 lantern (discontinued but keeping the one I have)
CL20 lantern (discontinued but keeping the one I have)
CL09
PD32, 2016 (not discontinued, but also not any better than the Sofirn SP31,V2.0 that is half the cost)
E05
HL10 (wife likes this one alot)
HL25 (discontinued but still have because its so well regulated and the UI is good. Got rid of the HL23 though it made more sense since it was just single AA).
HL50 (sold it in favor of the Olight H1 Nova)
PD25 (still have that one)
CL09 lantern
E12 was pretty neat when it came out but you can do better with a Sofirn SF14 or Lumintop Tool AA.
Owned a couple of the TK series lights but ended up selling them.
PD35 nice light but too similar to the PD32, 2016

With more and more built in USB rechargeable and proprietary batteries, and E-switch lights, my interest has been waning. I'm more a tail cap switch or twisty kind of guy. Also the budget varieties like Sofirn and Lumintop have some good offerings that are quite a bit less money. I now have 5 Sofirn models which have been purchased in the time since my last Fenix purchase.

Not saying that Fenix is bad. They are good but Fenix seems to be losing some to competition. At least from my standpoint. Now the only way I buy Fenix is if/when I get a really good discount.


----------



## flatline (Oct 7, 2019)

I wish they made a version of the e12 with a reflector even if it had to be a bit longer. The TIR optic gives a useful beam, but it's not a pleasant beam.

--flatline


----------



## PartyPete (Oct 7, 2019)

flatline said:


> I wish they made a version of the e12 with a reflector even if it had to be a bit longer. The TIR optic gives a useful beam, but it's not a pleasant beam.
> 
> --flatline


Definitely would like to see a variation of the E12 at some point. Better lens, different optics...maybe a moonlight mode but that part might be wishful thinking. 

But alas that would mean the original would likely be discontinued.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 7, 2019)

I really like the "always start on low" feature of the Fenix E12 when I was looking. In the end, the Thrunite Archer's better tint, beam pattern, firefly mode outweighed it.


----------



## tom- (Oct 18, 2019)

Fenix has got what the professional -needs- down pat, from output/output spacing/beam patterns/run times and typical way overbuilt construction; those who depend on having illumination to save lives need look no further. The Company either has former law enforcement/military/fire and first responders on staff or they solicit these people often and develop from suggestions/input. 

The only thing better than a Fenix light is a Fenix light from fenixlighting...

I benefit in no way shape or form from the sales of these remarkable flashlights.


----------



## BobBeam (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi all,

While the performance of Fenix flashlights may be great, support of their products over the longterm may leave something to be desired based on my recent experience. I had a 6-year old Fenix LD20 that failed recently after about 10 hours of use. It was never dropped and the casing conditions was "as new" with no signs of battery leakage. After reading about Fenix's limited lifetime warranty on their website, I contacted customer service at Fenix US expecting an easy fix. Instead, they quickly replied that my LD20 was out of warranty and spare parts were no longer available. So, I'm now the not-so-happy owner of a very nice piece of scrap aluminum with nothing more to show. Putting this into perspective, I have incandescent flashlights that are over 50 years old that I can easily get replacement bulbs for, including LCDs.While my Fenix experience might be an isolated case, to me it demonstrates that Fenix (including the US distributor) is not in it for the long haul. I certainly did not think I was purchasing a disposable flashlight when I bought mine 6 years ago. So, I'm moving on and not looking back. While I lack direct experience with warranty and spare part issues with Streamlight or Surefire, I trust they are more responsible companies that will stand behind their products. Cheers.


----------



## tom- (Feb 7, 2020)

Interesting, where did you purchase the light from-was it new-did the service center refuse to even look at it-was any offer made at all with regard to your situation????

My experience with both Streamlight/Surefire has been stellar; Streamlight replaced a failed out of production light with a brand new model at no charge and Surefire has repaired or provided parts for a very vintage model on several occasions, an amazing Company that just can't seem to make lights with very long run times and for some reason are highly resistant to making a belt worn high capacity battery pack for what could be the finest headlight on the planet.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 7, 2020)

BobBeam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While the performance of Fenix flashlights may be great, support of their products over the longterm may leave something to be desired based on my recent experience. I had a 6-year old Fenix LD20 that failed recently after about 10 hours of use. It was never dropped and the casing conditions was "as new" with no signs of battery leakage. After reading about Fenix's limited lifetime warranty on their website, I contacted customer service at Fenix US expecting an easy fix. Instead, they quickly replied that my LD20 was out of warranty and spare parts were no longer available. So, I'm now the not-so-happy owner of a very nice piece of scrap aluminum with nothing more to show. Putting this into perspective, I have incandescent flashlights that are over 50 years old that I can easily get replacement bulbs for, including LCDs.While my Fenix experience might be an isolated case, to me it demonstrates that Fenix (including the US distributor) is not in it for the long haul. I certainly did not think I was purchasing a disposable flashlight when I bought mine 6 years ago. So, I'm moving on and not looking back. While I lack direct experience with warranty and spare part issues with Streamlight or Surefire, I trust they are more responsible companies that will stand behind their products. Cheers.



I think it's unreasonable to expect a 6-year old electronic device, out of warranty, to still be supported. Sure, it would be great if it was, but it would have to come from old, unsold units. They probably don't want to stock old parts for longer than the warranty. It might even be cheaper for them to replace an in-warranty light with a brand-new model.

I can't imagine Dell supporting a 6-year old laptop, beyond what is common replacement parts like a hard-drive.

Almost everything about a flashlight is proprietary, except for the battery. And even that is sometimes proprietary (I'm looking at you, Olight).

I find Fenix flashlights to be good quality. Though, they're rather bland and unimaginative. Great for non-flashaholics, IMO.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 7, 2020)

My Fenix TK20 the old one with a nice warm beam and rubber slip on handle that everyone screamed about is still one of my favorite lights. The tint is great it throws like crazy “for an older 2XAA “. And can pound nails with it. Great light


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Feb 7, 2020)

LEDninja said:


> Jetbeam is now a respected company but it was not always that way.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419677-WOW!-WOW!-WOW!


----------



## SKV89 (Feb 7, 2020)

fannin said:


> yeah fenix the best build quality of all chinese lights i've tried, they the best chinese lights



I disagree. Olight has the best build quality of ALL lights I've ever seen and I own literally several hundred flashlights. Just hold a Warrior X Pro in your hand and compare it with any other light out there. OMG the difference is immense. Everything about it screams PREMIUM. But really words can't describe how nice they are.

Fenix is also good, probably the 2nd highest quality flashlight brand in existence but I just don't like their UI and I think the design and finishing is not as nice as Olight. However, similar to Olight, their specs are very honest and driver efficiency and regulation is best in the industry.

However neither brands are perfect to me because their emitter options suck. Lack of warmer CCT and HI CRI options. Would have been perfect if they cared about tint and CRI like Fireflies.


----------



## lion504 (Feb 8, 2020)

tom- said:


> professionals [...] who depend on having illumination to save lives need look no further. The Company either has former law enforcement/military/fire and first responders on staff or they solicit these people often and develop from suggestions/input.



Interesting perspective. Wasn’t tracking Fenix as a go to choice for the hard use crowd. Is Fenix potting their lights now?


----------



## id30209 (Feb 8, 2020)

Well folks, i just stumbled upon fenix-store youtube channel and i gotta say WOW!
I won’t say anything, just look for TK09v2 and PD40Rv2...
Spoiler alert, rotary, twisty or whatever you like. UI like we haven’t seen on Fenix lights yet


----------



## Stefano (Feb 8, 2020)

I would also like to see Fenix lights with warm tint.
Different interface, with long press of the switch for firefly and double click for turbo.
In the flashlights it would be good to have at least 6 brightness levels, the Fenix on many models has gone back from the classic 5 levels of the past to the current 4 levels.
On reliability and quality I have nothing to say, it is excellent.


----------



## tom- (Feb 9, 2020)

Is Fenix potting their lights? don't know perhaps someone can post the answer and let us know what this is and why it matters, if it matters.

I do know that Fenix lights are completely covered by warranty, allegedly some companies producing low output/low runtime lights; usually only with high: low outputs opt to exclude critical parts , which I find interesting.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, I didn't read the whole thread but, man there is some funny stuff... Olight the best build quality of any flashlight lol that's funny.

Fenix is one of the better, not the best but, one of the better Chinese made flashlight brands imo. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ktsl (Feb 9, 2020)

radiotecha1234 said:


> I have a mini mag light and it lights stuff up. I see this Fenix brand all over the place and wonder what the big deal is?



No, they are better than what you think.


----------



## ktsl (Feb 9, 2020)

Tachead said:


> Well, I didn't read the whole thread but, man there is some funny stuff... Olight the best build quality of any flashlight lol that's funny.
> 
> Fenix is one of the better, not the best but, one of the better Chinese made flashlight brands imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



I am sure this is going to hurt somebody's feelings. But frankly I find SF lights simply funny compared to Fenix. Olight is close to Fenix's quality. Nitecore is a no no. Overall Fenix has better quality at a lower cost.


----------



## tom- (Feb 10, 2020)

To post that brand X is of high quality for a 'Chinese' made light implies that there are lights made in other places than China and unless the market has changed in the recent past for those of us here in America there are no options other than purchasing lights made in China.

To be labeled Made in the US, or rather for those products CORRECTLY labeled as being Made in the US all or virtually all parts/components must come from/originate from the United States; all or virtually all means that there can be no substantial components or parts (those which are critical to the finished products performance) produced outside of the United States.

So unless a maker is using American made; switches-electronics, including the led assembly, housing, springs, battery holder/enclosure and lens the product SHOULD not be labeled as made in the States and the product DOES NOT QUALIFY as being able to be marketed as an American made product.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow, this is an old thread I totally missed before!
I have(and have had) a lot of Fenixes and it was the first quality flashlight brand I started to collect, and I have been a Fenix-fan. But slowly I started to fall away from Fenix when there are better alternatives. The restriction of neutral tint options, lack of moonmode, no direct access to turbomode(and that included in the memory function) has made me a bit disappointed. 

My present favorite among the chinese brands is Thrunite. Excellent UI with direct access to moonmode and turbomode(and these excluded from the memory) combined with neutral options of almost all of their models is great. Another good thing is that if you want to change mode when light is on at medium mode, the cycle starts at low mode. This is good when you want to lower the level because you don't need to cycle through high mode first.

But I still like some of my Fenix lights. 
TK10 and TK20 are built like a tank and have a simple UI. Especially TK20 with its very nice warm tint makes it really worth to use even today. TA30 and TK30 are also great lights. Unfortunately TA30 is faulty: it shuts down after a a few seconds every time I use it. I wish Fenix would release updated versions of the old TK20, and TA-series with the revolving mode ring!
And not to forget TK35 MT-G2. Very nice beam and tint, I still like it.


----------



## tom- (Feb 13, 2020)

Thrunite does have one of the more unusual stated warranties; while the entire light is covered, electronics included, products purchased as 'gifts' are specifically excluded as are any and all replacements (in toto) provided should a claim be honored.

If nothing was lost in the translation and if the warranty is in fact as stated I think most would view the conditions are being more than a bit odd.

Don't have any of the products, not slamming the Company just posting an observation about the manner of how claims -appear- to be handled.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 13, 2020)

tom- said:


> Thrunite does have one of the more unusual stated warranties; while the entire light is covered, electronics included, products purchased as 'gifts' are specifically excluded as are any and all replacements (in toto) provided should a claim be honored.
> 
> If nothing was lost in the translation and if the warranty is in fact as stated I think most would view the conditions are being more than a bit odd.
> 
> Don't have any of the products, not slamming the Company just posting an observation about the manner of how claims -appear- to be handled.



I thought the thread was about Fenix, not Thrunite!


----------



## Falcon9h (Feb 13, 2020)

I like Fenix. Have quite a few lights. TK-70, original TK-75, and I just picked up the HT18 and TK-22UE. Tints used to be lousy years ago but now they're good as far as cool white goes. The 22UE is really built and has nice vanilla tint with no artifacts or shift. I'm liking the SST's which it has and that's what sold me.
Thing is, the damned things are welded shut. When I went to open the TK35 when it first came out (had a horrible green tint) I had to use a propane torch full bore and channellocks to get it open. Almost ended up destroyed. 
So if you go into a Fenix keep the attitude that you might have to forgo modding. I'd love to change the emitters in the TK70 but.... I don't think so! It is still very capable.


----------



## ktsl (Feb 14, 2020)

I got a HT18 and I really like the tint. Neutral white with a touch of rose. In a compact long range beam, perfect.
To be clear which version of TK 35 did you have? I was thinking about getting one.



Falcon9h said:


> I like Fenix. Have quite a few lights. TK-70, original TK-75, and I just picked up the HT18 and TK-22UE. Tints used to be lousy years ago but now they're good as far as cool white goes. The 22UE is really built and has nice vanilla tint with no artifacts or shift. I'm liking the SST's which it has and that's what sold me.
> Thing is, the damned things are welded shut. When I went to open the TK35 when it first came out (had a horrible green tint) I had to use a propane torch full bore and channellocks to get it open. Almost ended up destroyed.
> So if you go into a Fenix keep the attitude that you might have to forgo modding. I'd love to change the emitters in the TK70 but.... I don't think so! It is still very capable.


----------



## Falcon9h (Feb 14, 2020)

It's an old one, the original. Torn down a few times for emitter swaps. I toasted the driver so I adapted in a Nanjig driver and rewired the battery carrier for parallel.


----------



## tom- (Feb 14, 2020)

To properly assess a brand requires that differences between brands be acknowledged.

With regard to the TK35 series; the 35UE should be standard issue to every police officer in the US-it is categorically and unequivocally the finest light on the planet for general law enforcement use. This Fenix offers the perfect level of light-from reading documents, locating people in trouble to being able to keep those bent on causing trouble in view during a chase. The spill, max output and levels of output available strobe and run times are absolutely perfect and this lifesaving gem easily fits into a pants pocket.

Intelligent design and robust construction are two hallmarks that set Fenix apart from every other maker-fact-the go to brand for the 'smart use crowd'-and of course you do want to get your Fenix from Fenixlighting.....

Forgot to add that you also of have the benefit of the comprehensive total Fenix warranty on the entire light, electronics included.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2020)

Best light on the planet? That……is a BOLD statement sir.

I like Fenix just fine but best on the entire planet? I'd go out on a limb and say there is a lot of great cop lights being made these days.


----------



## wicky998 (Feb 15, 2020)

My dad has a tk16 and it’s pretty solid. 

Has a nice feels to it 

Nice beam and several modes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom- (Feb 16, 2020)

bykfixer; bold and accurate 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUIogh3cteY

I invite all to read the specs on this pocketable gem and if you think there is a better choice please post-yes this will involve posting other brands but it really is the only way to demonstrate the superiority of Fenix products for law enforcement use in particular and for first responders (fire fighters/ambulance-emt's) in general; of course what is perfect for pro's is way perfect for civilians.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 16, 2020)

What’s perfect for police is perfect for me? That’s a very bold and terribly worded statement as well. Why do I have any use whatsoever for a tactical light. Please enlighten me. : ) on the other hand, I do love fenix lights! I love the E01 and I love the TK16 I had. I also quite enjoy my fenix e16r. Best on the planet?? That’s always up for debate.


----------



## tom- (Feb 17, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> What’s perfect for police is perfect for me?



Yes



While the TK35UE 3200 does have a dedicated 'tactical' mode; 2000 lumens and a desirable highly disorienting strobe also at 3200 lumens this light does lack what I would see as an design feature that every true tactical flashlight should have and that is a strike bezel.

Here are the distinct output selections that the light provides:

3200 lumens l hr 30 min*

1000 3 hrs 40

350 10 50

100 38 40

20 152 

strobe 3200 ?

sos 100 ?

Tactical setting

2000 2 hrs beam reach 764' 


strobe 3200


8 levels of output total- don't think 'tactical' think practical - there is no other light with the attributes of the 35UE 3200, none/nada/zip it truly is the finest light on the planet for 'general' law enforcement use and the best choice for civilian use of any type.


* published data


----------



## tom- (Feb 17, 2020)

The 8 count of levels does include the strobe listed twice which was done as the 'tactical' setting provides rapid selection of both the 2000 lumen output and the strobe - think seven levels if you wish-still unequaled by any other maker.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 17, 2020)

Strobe modes are a waste of a mode. I still don’t see anything that says this is the best light for me.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 17, 2020)

Personally, my preference is for single mode flashlights, or "high/low" dual output only.

Although I do have many flashlights with quite a diverse range of user interfaces, I like a simple UI and fewer modes are best for me.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 17, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Personally, my preference is for single mode flashlights, or "high/low" dual output only.
> 
> Although I do have many flashlights with quite a diverse range of user interfaces, I like a simple UI and fewer modes are best for me.



I’m really wanting to be sold on why this is the best flashlight for everyone with no prior knowledge of how I use my lights. So far I am underwhelmed. : (

Is there a way to lock out the strobe? I don’t want to derail this thread but bold claims and truths could really be pointing me into purchasing a new light. I’ve never owned a bad fenix.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Feb 18, 2020)

I had a Fenix TK35 on order a few years ago, then ran across this thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...TKUE18-post-mortem-autopsyl-fatal-design-flaw

Which brought into question the reliability of the latest edition of the TK35.

I'm not an LEO, but if I was, I would probably avoid a light that (a) has a bunch of different lighting modes to cycle through including silly strobe and sos modes (b) too short to allow it to be tucked under an arm (c) too fat in diameter to be comfortably worn on a belt (d) too small and light to be used an a effective improvised impact device


----------



## tom- (Feb 18, 2020)

Bigburly912, you hunt, you fish and you have an interest in flashlights correct ?

With regard to a strobe feature:

http://www.policemag.com/340344/how-to-use-a-strobing-flashlight

http://www.flightsafety.org/hf/hf_mar-apr04.pdf

http://www.iflyamerica.org/flicker-vertigo.asp

From personal experience the strobe effect chased all the critters from our attic (and made me very sick very very quickly when I turned the lights on before I was near the exit) and made a very angry raccoon stop an aggressive approach while walking in a campground one night, were we lucky ??

As for two level output flashlights; generally the outputs are max to very low or max to mid range, usually always will very low run times-if this serves your needs than great, for us its silly and puts the light firmly out of consideration for a good general use model.

My comments still stand with regard to Fenix in general and regarding the TK 35UE 3200 in particular. The 35 really is the finest law enforcement flashlight on the planet and it absolutely is the best light for civilian use currently available. Of course never buy anything until you have done your own research.

How could I have neglected to post this, if you have a ceiling fan with light and maybe some polished brass on the paddles-give it a good stare do you clearly see the rotation appear to reverse?


----------



## tom- (Feb 18, 2020)

Dayof Reckoning, the member in the UK did have issues with the UK purchased light my experience with the TK35 3200 from Fenixlighting has been 1000% positive, an amazing flashlight and it arrived in absolutely pristine condition quite unlike the sole Amazon light I purchased, I thought that Amazon sold and shipped-it turned out to be a second party, arrived in horrible condition and was doa-I had to have been at least the third person to buy and get and open that flashlight.

Buy safe, only buy from Fenixlighting- factory new and factory perfect every time.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 18, 2020)

tom- said:


> From personal experience the strobe effect chased all the critters from our attic (and made me very sick very very quickly when I turned the lights on before I was near the exit) and made a very angry raccoon stop an aggressive approach while walking in a campground one night, were we lucky ??



I can tell you with hundreds of experiences (literally) that yes you are lucky. I have never seen a strobe effect a domestic dog, a raccoon, a bear (4 times now with a tn36utvn), deer, coyote. YMMV. I don't want to be convinced I need a strobe, I don't. Im loving the run times though and cant find if the strobe can be bypassed or locked out like in a programmable p60 module or hds. There is no click pattern to get the strobe correct? it is just one of the built in modes? Thanks again.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 18, 2020)

I own a lot of Fenix lights and they are all top quality, and are a great value for the dollar, in my opinion, of course! I can only go by my own experience with them. Are they the best? The best, to me, means are they the most reliable. Unless flashlight manufactures publish mean time between failure rates, there is no way to really prove which light is "better" than the other!


----------



## GrooveRite (Feb 18, 2020)

I haven't been on this site in awhile but this looks like quite an old thread that has been dug up. Glad to see Fenix still cranking out great lights!


----------



## tom- (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll admit to being ignorant of a 'p60' and hds if anyone can provide information it would be greatly appreciated.

The 'qualities' of one flashlight compared to another absolutely do indicate which is 'better' ; all things being fairly equal isn't a longer run time better-isn't a higher output better, isn't a light with more selectable levels of output better, isn't a light which can work on more than one type of battery better, isn't a light which has multiple leds AND can continue to function when one or more of the leds fail better, isn't a light that OFFERS strobe/sos -better- than one that does not, isn't a light that has a stronger warranty better ???????

If anyone does not agree with my position regarding Fenix in general and the TK 35UE 3200 in particular please post the brand/model that you believe to be superior then and only then can an intelligent exchange occur.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 19, 2020)

tom- said:


> I'll admit to being ignorant of a 'p60' and hds if anyone can provide information it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The 'qualities' of one flashlight compared to another absolutely do indicate which is 'better' ; all things being fairly equal isn't a longer run time better-isn't a higher output better, isn't a light with more selectable levels of output better, isn't a light which can work on more than one type of battery better, isn't a light which has multiple leds AND can continue to function when one or more of the leds fail better, isn't a light that OFFERS strobe/sos -better- than one that does not, isn't a light that has a stronger warranty better ???????
> 
> If anyone does not agree with my position regarding Fenix in general and the TK 35UE 3200 in particular please post the brand/model that you believe to be superior then and only then can an intelligent exchange occur.




Higher runtime would always be better. Higher output, not always so. Depends on your use. Brighter is not always better! Some people like simple user interfaces and may only want a few brightness level settings. This would be a personal preference. A light that can work on different types of batteries is always usefull! Multiple LEDS? Maybe, unless you need a light with a lot of throw, and I do not think ones with multiple LED's do this very well. Some people hate strobe on a light, but this again, is personal preference. A good warranty is always better!!


----------



## nbp (Feb 19, 2020)

There are literally hundreds of threads spanning at least 15 years regarding the P60 platform and HDS lights (in fact HDS has their own subforum here). This ancient Fenix thread isn’t the place to rehash all of that. Thanks.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 19, 2020)

With that last post tom I will remove myself from this thread. Thanks for the discussion.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2020)

To me, worlds best cop light is just too subjective, but it has been a pleasure to watch that statement defended. 
Bravo. 

I won't stray from the Fenix brand and name alternate brands that I consider great cop lights but I will say for me it absolutely, positively has to be built around a primary fuel source with the ability to use rechargeables too. 
Also a barrel about the size of a golf club handle, ball bat handle or bicycle grip is more suited to super gripping in stressful times. 
Interface should be super simple with perhaps alternate options. A light with on/off, and a backup with options would be more ideal in my view. Same with a revolver as a primary and a semi-auto as a back up. 

Uber reliability first, options second. 

It's nice to see one Fenix lights receive a vote as the worlds best cop light.


----------



## tom- (Feb 19, 2020)

nbp, all I can find out is that the 60 is some sort of head assembly nothing on the hds, fairly confident we are not discussing Home Depot Supply...


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 19, 2020)

tom- said:


> nbp, all I can find out is that the 60 is some sort of head assembly nothing on the hds, fairly confident we are not discussing Home Depot Supply...



You have to be trolling. I was invested until you said you’d never heard of a P60 or HDS but that fenix is the greatest evaaaaaarrrrrr. HDS literally has its own subforum. There is no possible way you can’t find it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 19, 2020)

As a matter of fact if you go to “whats new” there are 6 HDS related posts within 12 of your post.


----------



## nbp (Feb 19, 2020)

tom- said:


> nbp, all I can find out is that the 60 is some sort of head assembly nothing on the hds, fairly confident we are not discussing Home Depot Supply...



Omg, Tom. Thank you! Best laugh I’ve had all day! 

Now I know for sure you’re messing with me as those might be two of the most discussed platforms in all of CPF history. Surefire P60 dropin modules date back to the 1980s and HDS flashlights to the early 2000s. There are more than 20 main HDS threads stretching back to circa 2008 with about 25k posts plus hundreds of ancillary threads. 

Don’t get me wrong, I like Fenix, but If by chance you seriously have never heard of Surefire or HDS then I would say you are not in fact in any position to determine what the best flashlight ever is, as you have not even tried some of the most highly regarded brands out there. In this case, I definitely recommend you check them out.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 19, 2020)

I haven't been around posting on this forum for a while now, mainly because I had to get control of my flashlight buying and selling antics. Was getting out of hand. But, now that I've stepped away and haven't been concerned about finding and trying out new lights, UIs, or manufacturers, I find myself with 5 lights, 4 of which are Fenix, and 3 of those Fenix lights are E01s. Yes I'm still in love with them. I also have an LD11 that I tried to sell but nobody would buy it so I figured I'd keep it. It's a very simple and solid single AA light. The only non-Fenix light I have is an Maglite. I don't know if Fenix is "the best" but they're pretty darn good and they've been working well for me.


----------



## syga (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't know if Fenix is good, but with the 2 that I have, they have not had any flickering/switch issues that I have had with other cheaper brands 
They work when they need to work.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2020)

The P60 was the replacement to the P52 in Vietnam. P52 Mustangs were dated so they built P60 SureFire's to replace them. 
HDS is for Hardware Delivery Systems who sell parts for P60 SureFire enthusiasts who have not been killed by the Malkoff flu yet. 
And Streamlight used to be named extreme light but the owners grandson could not say it correctly. It ends up his grandson invented a flashlight too. It was called an ARC. That stood for "aintit really cool". A chinese engineer decided to build one like it but his English wasn't so sporty. He decided to name it after his favorite town in Arizona.


----------



## tom- (Feb 20, 2020)

How can I search if Greta has a sticky stating that it isn't available-I don't know anything about 'drop ins' other than that this thing exists and I still don't know what the HDS is-fairly confident that -by-, and others, are making sport of me and this is fine as I enjoy humor-especially when one takes the position that there are better choices than Fenix light in general and the TK 35UE 3200 in particular. To read that alleged product enthusiasts view an available feature of a flashlight as a liability is quite simply amazing-apparently this sub group believes that if all available levels are not -exercised- on a regular basis the option becomes deactivated-more better is that they would care about this result anyway as in the end, they would have what so many other makers produce, very limited use products.

What I do know and hope others reading this thread have realized is that no other specific brands/models have been presented for discussion-logic requires only one conclusion can be reached-a factual discussion is being avoided because no tenable contrary argument can intelligently be made.

This thread has the potential to become the 'go to' for someone seeking accurate info-why the desire to nuke it or make the thrust something other than what it is ?

Certainly one can dispute the necessity of using strobe/sos, what is difficult to intelligently argue however is why one would not WISH to have these two features available. But to maintain that there is such a thing as excessive output, excessive levels of output, excessive spill/or that spill isn't necessary-depending on intended us of course, or that one brand cannot be factually demonstrated to have superior qualities is insanity.

Or, upon reflection-design.

decided to add this; 

admit defeat and close the thread or be brave and take part.


----------



## nbp (Feb 20, 2020)

Incorrect. The topic of the thread is to ask about Fenix lights features and quality. Not to compare and contrast particular models with other flashlights for specific tasks. If you would like to start that thread, please do so. To compare every possible light to the TK35 takes this thread far from its purpose.

Furthermore, use the Google search bar at the top of the page it works perfectly


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 20, 2020)

If my comments were seen as poking fun at you Tom, I regret that. I truely did enjoy reading your reaponses about your favorite cop light. Not many folks feel that strongly about a brand or model of anything be it flashlight, a knife, a car or a beer. Your passion truely is appreiated here. 

Now regarding naming names to compare which is possibly better or not, I chose not to specify other brands since this is a Fenix thread. Yes they are good flashligts no doubt. A more open topic thread would probably have more input in that regard but often times "worlds best" specific light threads lead to fur flying and thread closure. Used to be threads like those here in the past and things got ugly fast. Heck some even led to banned members. 

So I'll just leave off the little side track topic "worlds best cop light" by saying "Long live the Fenix TK35".


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 20, 2020)

No...


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 21, 2020)

I have not bought a Fenix light in a while, but I must own over 10 of them. They were one of the first brands I discovered when I first started buying "high end" lights. Every one I own is very well made and I have not any trouble with them.


----------



## tom- (Feb 22, 2020)

nbp, the op consists of 27 words with two brands cited.

byk-absolutely no offense taken with any of your posts, I rather enjoy them.

It is quite easy to establish categories for lights because a category, by definition, requires and consists of shared characteristics-really purely objective. Even more objective is determining which brand provides the needed performance as the makers publish performance data-but little would be gained by not being able to identify brands-though it would be interesting to see just how long mods would allow the endeavor.

My guess not very long at all.


----------



## nbp (Feb 22, 2020)

Tom, you seem to be confusing Moderation to keep threads on topic and useful with some sort of censorship or brand loyalty. This isn’t the case. You can start any thread you want, comparing any flashlights you want to any other flashlights for any purposes you want. You can compare flashlights to pineapples or torque wrenches, if you desire to. I couldn’t care less. All I’m saying is THIS thread was to ask about FENIX lights. (And frankly, this thread is eight years old and the OP hasn’t posted in years so it’s not even the most relevant thread on THIS topic.) So your insistence on discussing all manner of other flashlight brands here is off topic. I don’t understand why this is so difficult to grasp, or your insistence on using this particular thread to push the idea that this one particular flashlight is the solution to all mankind’s problems. Please, please, look for an existing thread about that flashlight or start your own thread to discuss whatever topic you are interested in. This really isn’t that challenging.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 22, 2020)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...rlds-greatest-cop-light&p=5368752#post5368752
Here ya go Tom. State your case in an open topic cop light thread……


----------



## tom- (Feb 24, 2020)

I take it only the models made by 'Cop Light' will be permitted ? 

couldn't resist


----------



## ScottAnthony (Feb 24, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> I can tell you with hundreds of experiences (literally) that yes you are lucky. I have never seen a strobe effect a domestic dog, a raccoon, a bear (4 times now with a tn36utvn), deer, coyote. YMMV. I don't want to be convinced I need a strobe, I don't. Im loving the run times though and cant find if the strobe can be bypassed or locked out like in a programmable p60 module or hds. There is no click pattern to get the strobe correct? it is just one of the built in modes? Thanks again.



Hey there BigBurly 👋🏻 ... I completely get where you are coming from, but with regard to strobe effects on canines, I recently had an experience with a less than friendly pooch, and figured I would see if an 800lm strobe to the eyes would deter the mid size terrier. It did. He didn’t seem to care for it much and decided I wasn’t going to be as much fun as he thought as a chew toy (or it was coincidence and he left on his own for some other reason). This is hardly a scientific study on my end, but I figured I would try the strobe over OC spray as a first line of action. Would I attempt it with a bear or angry elk? No. But this dog seemed like a decent test pup to try it on as he wasn’t charging me full speed but still had a healthy trot going. Just thought I would share my experience (although it wasn’t a Fenix). I stumbled on this thread looking for thoughts on the Fenix 35R... I’m missing a decent EDC Tac and ended up here. Cheers 🍻


----------



## jmclfrsh (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes, Fenix makes good lights. Well-built, bright and reliable.

I'd have to say I'm a Surefire and Fenix guy, and both companies have their own merits. Surefires are expensive, but great lights and are Made in the USA. At least all of mine were.

I own more Fenix lights, though, having first tried them for their bang for the buck, and all my latest purchases have been higher-end Fenix units like the excellent TK75 2018 Edition. One awesome light!


----------



## BTH1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Fenix flashlights are good, but I prefer EagleTac.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 2, 2020)

Fenix sucks all their lights I had stopped working, warranty is a joke, the only Fenix that still works is the E01 and that is only because is Arc AAA ripoff design.
Streamlight I trust way more plus they have outstanding warranty.


----------



## shane1 (Mar 3, 2020)

I agree. I have a few Fenix lights and 1/2 no longer work. Tried to get them fixed but they are no longer supported. Best I got was a 25% discount. 5% more than what is standard on their website. Going to try Olight.



marinemaster said:


> Fenix sucks all their lights I had stopped working, warranty is a joke, the only Fenix that still works is the E01 and that is only because is Arc AAA ripoff design.
> Streamlight I trust way more plus they have outstanding warranty.


----------



## Greta (Mar 5, 2020)

tom- said:


> How can I search if Greta has a sticky stating that it isn't available-....



If you'd bothered to actually read the posts in the thread... and more specifically THIS POST... you would see search had been restored a month ago. Obviously, you did nothing to even try. The search box is prominent in the upper right of every page in the navigation bar. Did you even try to use it? From your comment here, my guess is you saw the title of a thread in the forum index and didn't even bother to check it out. You didn't bother to do any research or searching yourself. That alone speaks volumes. :ironic:


----------



## tom- (Mar 6, 2020)

wow

Hey- did I at least win the contest for naming the new sub forum?-if I did I get to buy myself a new Fenix..


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 6, 2020)

Between flashlights and headlamps, I own over 30 Fenix lights. Many of them were and still are used daily.
Over the past 10 years I've had only one Fenix fail and a replacement was arranged through the regional distributor.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 6, 2020)

I stopped buying Fenix lights long ago when they started glueing the head to the body and glueing the window retaining ring at the top of the head.

Their reasons might well have been good .... to prevent the user from messing up the light. 

However I prefer to be able to have a look at what's going on and to have the ability to change the window or reflector if necessary and to upgrade the emitter.

It's also hard to tell how good the workmanship is if you can't even open it to look.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 18, 2020)

How much do ya'll think that losing bezel twist mode selection hurt Fenix? I've never tried one of the older models where you could tighten the bezel for turbo and loosen for the lower outputs, but it seems like that type of setup is more more useable and better all around. I've been using an LD11 the past few months and have really come to enjoy it, but being able to choose if you want the light to come on in high or low would be a great upgrade to it.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 18, 2020)

I still have L2D and P3D and all of my Foursevens Quarks have that feature. IMHO this is still the best UI out there. Simple and intinuative.
That’s why i’m happy to buy new Fenox since that era knowing new TK09 and PD40 will have twisty UI


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 19, 2020)

+1. Have plenty of older Fenix lights (LD10, LD20, PD30, PD31, TK12, TK30) with that UI: in my opinion far better than the more recent 4-level side switch UI!

The PD35 Tac UI allows at least to choose the mode though switching between modes is not as intuitive as twisting the bezel.

I have recently bought a PD32 2016: it's handy to have the that much throw in such as small package and the overall quality is good but UI-wise I still very much prefer to use and carry any of my PD31s most of the time!


----------



## Climb14er (Mar 21, 2020)

I've got an 'old' Fenix TK11 that I've beat to death, working in tight spots underneath my 4Runner 4WD V8... in the basement, along with my headlamps, running electrical and copper lines. It resides in my kitchen drawer along with an Olight Triton, always ready for whatever I need it for in the house. Sure, I've got other lights, mostly ZL's in the bedroom and around the house, but one reason or another, I usually choose the Fenix when in the kitchen. Great light, fine design and build and difficult to destroy, even when backing over it in the garage when I left it on the floor, underneath, after lubing the six zerks on the long driveline of the 4Runner.


----------

